# What to do?



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

So here's the deal.  I broke my trusty Rockhopper frame last summer.  The good news is that it's covered by Specialized lifetime frame warranty.  While I liked riding it, and it's been nice having it as a backup I really want to get another full suspension bike.  I started the season with a Iron Horse MKIII last season and really enjoyed it, but it was short lived (broke frame).  So here's the deal, I can;

A - Get the replacement frame from Specialized and build the Rockhopper back up, then save up for a FS frame or used FS bike.  I have a bunch of parts to put into another frame so either way would work.

B - Use the frame replacement as a credit towards a Specialized Pitch frame.  I can get a 2008 for $400 on top of my trade-in, or a 2010 for $650.  Near as I can tell they didn't change anything from 2008 to 2010, the color is even the same.  So the 2008 seems like the clear choice of the two.  If I went this route I would probably look for some sort of HT frame to build up later on, because I like having a HT in the stable (if nothing else for a backup).

C - Some other option?

One note for option B - the Pitch would have come with a 140mm fork.  I could either use the Marzocchi All Mountain 3 that came off the MKIII, which is 140mm, but the steerer tube might be too short.  If that doesn't fit I'd have to use the RS Tora 318 that I have from the RH that could be extended to 130mm.  I'm not likely to purchase another fork very soon.

So what would you do if you were in my shoes?  Money is very tight, and is a key factor.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

I would grab the FS frame for $400. Finding a cheap HT frame will be easier than finding a cheap FS frame. Only thing is you might need a different fork to get the geometry right.

I picked up my On-One frame for low $200 and I see they still have the pink in 20" for you


----------



## Jisch (Mar 15, 2011)

I would buy the '08 Pitch, that's a really great bike, I think it kind of got lost in the shuffle with all the other bikes that came out around that time - the EnduroSL got all the press. As far as I have seen/heard its a really solid frame too - I don't think you'll be breaking that one any time soon. 

You can get a used hard tail pretty cheap - you'll end up spending a lot more for a used FS, so why waste the warranty on that frame? BTW if you get a used HT find a 29er, you will not be disappointed (and my prediction is your FS will see a lot less use). 

As far as the fork, if the one you have doesn't work out, you can likely sell the one you have and find a comparable one with a long enough steerer for a little extra $$. 

John


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2011)

I would go with the Pitch as well. Jamie (rightcoaster) has one and it's a nice bike. His only complaint is that the BB is a tad low and he thinks the bike would be much nicer with a 150mm to 160mm fork. I have tried his rig outa few times and liked it very much.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh ya, save the dough and get the cheaper frame. Spend that 250 on a burly rear wheel that can handle your size / power. Or get yourself an adjustable seat post, you will LOVE it.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't give a shit what you do. Just get something. Cuz I want to get out and ride more this year.

Seriously option B seems like a no brainer.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, you pretty much confirmed what I was thinking.  It actually seemed like a no brainer while I was typing it out, but I figured I'd see what you guys would say anyway.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 16, 2011)

Get the Pitch Brian!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Just called and put in the order for the Pitch frame! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just called and put in the order for the Pitch frame! :beer:




Sweet!!   :beer::beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

Hopefully it doesn't take too long.  I gotta get going, bike season is upon us!  

The stupid old frame has been sitting in my garage since the fall, I just never got around to bringing it in....

Still gotta work out a wheel set too....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just called and put in the order for the Pitch frame! :beer:



Wait, did I miss the thread discussing what size to get?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Wait, did I miss the thread discussing what size to get?



I took a chance on an XS.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

They give you an ETA on the frame?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

They called Friday when I was just about to drop into the backside snow fields at Sugarloaf (I didn't answer).  I'm going to pick up the frame tonight!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> They called Friday when I was just about to drop into the backside snow fields at Sugarloaf (I didn't answer).  I'm going to pick up the frame tonight!



Cool, maybe we'll see you out on the trials this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Cool, maybe we'll see you out on the trials this weekend.



I'm super stoked!  But getting out this weekend isn't likely.  I still don't have all the rest of the stuff needed to build up the new frame...  Besides if Sundown opens I'll be working and skiing most of the weekend...

Soon though!  Can't wait!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm going to pick up the frame tonight!



Bring your old frame with you so they can take out the head set and install it into the new scoot. It only takes a couple of minutes and they should do it for you while you wait.

What are you doing for wheels?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Bring your old frame with you so they can take out the head set and install it into the new scoot. It only takes a couple of minutes and they should do it for you while you wait.
> 
> What are you doing for wheels?



They already have the old frame, and are reinstalling the headset cups as we speak..

Not sure on wheels... yet... :-?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you get a hardtail yet too?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get a hardtail yet too?



No.  Quite honestly I'm not sure where the money is going to come from to finish off the new Pitch.  I blew waaaaay to much money at Sugarloaf over the weekend...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> They already have the old frame, and are reinstalling the headset cups as we speak..
> 
> Not sure on wheels... yet... :-?



You better hurry up on the wheel thing, times a wastin.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> You better hurry up on the wheel thing, times a wastin.



See above...

I think I need to liberate some of our tax return money that was intended to go towards other things...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get a hardtail yet too?



speaking of HT's....OBD over ob BikeRag is selling a couple of uber sweet steel HT frames. An Evil Soverign (older one with the sweet Reynolds tubing) and an EWR.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I think I need to liberate some of our tax return money that was intended to go towards other things...



good luck with that :-o


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> speaking of HT's....OBD over ob BikeRag is selling a couple of uber sweet steel HT frames. An Evil Soverign (older one with the sweet Reynolds tubing) and an EWR.



I saw them listed on crankfire too.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, get a HT. You don't need to fix your car, right? You can just ride your bikes to work and Sundown.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> good luck with that :-o



It's not my expenses that are tying up the funds.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

severine said:


> Yeah, get a HT. You don't need to fix your car, right? You can just ride your bikes to work and Sundown.



Not to get HT, to finish building the Pitch...

But you're right, I'll probably forgo fixing my car to have a bike to ride... which will be interesting when I need to take it through emissions in a couple months... :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I saw them listed on crankfire too.



Interesting story about those two frames: I was working on a deal to buy the Evil from its previous owner, but ODB snuck it out from under me days before I was going to get it. Not his fault, the previous owner kind of screwed me. About a week later I learned that my buddy Jamie (trials guy / RightCoaster here on AZ) found a smaller EWR and was selling his current one that was too big for him. So I told Jamie that I wanted it, and I was informed that someone else had first right of refusal on the thing. But Jamie was convinced the guy wasn't going to take it. Sure enough the guy took it...........and it was ODB (Darryl) AGAIN!!!!!!! Dude snaked two frames right out from under me in a week.

So the fall goes by and neither one of those frames are built up, and I am trying to get ODB to sell me one of them.....no dice.....I keep trying for the fall and early winter....no dice. So I give up and buy my current HT frame. About a week or two after its 100% complete ODB decides to sell BOTH of those frames....WTF . We had a good laugh over this via email. 

To his credit, ODB is the one who recommended the Cotic to me....and its pretty sweet.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not to get HT, to finish building the Pitch...
> 
> But you're right, I'll probably forgo fixing my car to have a bike to ride... which will be interesting when I need to take it through emissions in a couple months... :lol:



that will give you a reason to get a road bike.....so you can ride to work


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

Yay!




IMG_7365 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr




IMG_7369 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr




IMG_7374 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr




IMG_7367 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats guy!!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice!!! Time to get busy building that thing up!

Is that the RP23 shock?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, can't wait to get it built up!  It's a RP2 shock, which should be better than the Xfusion shock I was expecting to get.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yes, can't wait to get it built up!  It's a RP2 shock, which should be better than the Xfusion shock I was expecting to get.



Awesome. It's kinda weird how when other people get new bikes it somehow makes me psyched to get riding with them just to check it out...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg said:


> Awesome. It's kinda weird how when other people get new bikes it somehow makes me psyched to get riding with them just to check it out...



So, you're saying that you're gonna dust off your bike and ride this year?


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> So, you're saying that you're gonna dust off your bike and ride this year?



The plan. Would like to resume the early Sunday mornings and a RAW a week at least.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg said:


> The plan. Would like to resume the early Sunday mornings and a RAW a week at least.



:beer:


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's an oldy from going for a bike ride with my dogs probably 2 years ago or so


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg said:


> The plan. Would like to resume the early Sunday mornings and a RAW a week at least.


Look forward to the early am rides.


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

I forgot about the reservoir. when my dad lived in West Hartford we used to ride there all summer. It's a blast!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2011)

I changed the travel on my fork from 100mm to 130mm last night, changed the oil, and sort of installed it.  I ran out of spacers so I couldn't properly adjust the headset.  Of course I found some more when I was cleaning up at the end of the night.. :roll:  I probably should have rebuilt the fork while I had it apart, but I never got around to finding and ordering the rebuild kit so it will have to go without for now.

I threw some wheels on it just so I could admire the bike, and or course sit on it. :lol:  I need to get a bunch of parts on order so I can finish building it up when I get back from my business trip next Friday!  One thing that I totally didn't even anticipate was having to get a longer brake hose for the rear brake.  The routing on the bike is pretty long, neither of the two rear brakes that I have are even close to being long enough...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't forget progress picks of the build!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Don't forget progress picks of the build!



Not sure about picks, but I do plan on taking some pictures...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Not sure about picks, but I do plan on taking some pictures...



We're all in a pool with picks as to when it will be done.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> We're all in a pool with picks as to when it will be done.



My bikes are never 'done', they're either in a working state or not... 

Actually my 2 Rockhoppers and my Iron Horse are all 'done'...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2011)

Got the cranks and front derailleur mounted, the chain installed, and the longer rear brake hose fitted.  Still need to bleed the rear brake, and possibly change/bleed the front hose.  Then there's the pesky matter of getting a working rear wheel...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Got the cranks and front derailleur mounted, the chain installed, and the longer rear brake hose fitted.  Still need to bleed the rear brake, and possibly change/bleed the front hose.  Then there's the pesky matter of getting a working rear wheel...



what.....no progress pics


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like you might have some time this week with a couple rainy days coming, hopefully we'll see it out on the trails this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a few blurry cell phone pics...

















Parts from all three of my previously destroyed frames have made their way onto this one.


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats Brian. It's looking good.


----------



## Nick (Apr 12, 2011)

How did you destroy your frames??


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2011)

Nick said:


> How did you destroy your frames??



He's and animal on a bike, just don't let him borrow yours!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> He's and animal on a bike, just don't let him borrow yours!



Something like that! :lol:

See this post for the first one and this post for the second.  The third frame developed a hairline crack just above the BB (similar to the second frames crack).  They just sort of happened.  I'm not an overly aggressive rider (IMHO, no big drops or anything), but I'm also not all that smooth, and I think my weight plays a role in the frames demise...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2011)

Took the new bike for it's first pedal around my driveway for a couple of laps tonight!  It wasn't much of a ride since it was dark and I didn't have any rear brake, so I was taking it easy.  Just need to bleed the brakes and make a few more adjustments and I should be good to go!  The rear wheel is kind of a hack job until I pick out a new one, but it should last for a little while at least.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2011)

Done.




IMG_7456 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

For now...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 15, 2011)

Sexy!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 20, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Sexy!!



+1

Looks killer.


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks real nice Brian


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

Finally getting this bike dialed in.  As I expected it's bobs quite a bit when pedaling.  I rode yesterday's ride with the propedal on for the entire ride and was quite happy with the results.  Now it pedals a lot better, but still sucks up the bumps when needed.  Still need to tweak the pressures in both the shock and fork a bit.

Can't wait for the next ride!


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2011)

Have you been riding it with the propedal off?

And when are you riding next? I need to get out, been over a week....


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2011)

Yes, I was only using propedal for road sections of the ride.  On my shock it's either on or off, there's no in between.

You should have joined us yesterday, we had a good ride.  The trails were surprisingly dry.  Not sure when I'm getting out again.  I would like to ride again on Wednesday, but I need to see how things go in the next couple of days.


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2011)

They have the Fox Talas 150 on Chainlove now for $429. Has the 15mm so you'll need a new front hub.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> They have the Fox Talas 150 on Chainlove now for $429. Has the 15mm so you'll need a new front hub.



Thanks, that's about $450 more than I have a budget for at the moment though. :smash:

Gonna have to live with what I have for now...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, that's about $450 more than I have a budget for at the moment though. :smash:
> 
> Gonna have to live with what I have for now...



How you liking the bike. Did you replace the fork yet?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

I like it.  It took a little getting used to.  I liked the rear suspension on my old bike more, but with the propedal setting of the rear shock turned on it's been pretty good.  Still using the old fork, I don't see that changing any time too soon, but I'll keep my eyes out.  I need to replace the rear derailleur/hanger and rear wheel, along with normal annual maintenance stuff like tires, chain, cassette, etc.. first.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm thinking I need to do the drivetrain on my bike this year too. Still have the original one.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm thinking I need to do the drivetrain on my bike this year too. Still have the original one.



How many miles are on it?  I replace my chain every year (at least), usually the cassette is getting worn by then too (or I've bent one or more of the cogs).  You don't want to put a new chain on a worn cassette.  I usually do the middle chain ring too.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> How many miles are on it?  I replace my chain every year (at least), usually the cassette is getting worn by then too (or I've bent one or more of the cogs).  You don't want to put a new chain on a worn cassette.  I usually do the middle chain ring too.



I must be pushing 1000 miles on it, will have to check when I get home. Yea, I'll need to get a front ring too.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I must be pushing 1000 miles on it, will have to check when I get home. Yea, I'll need to get a front ring too.



Measure the stretch of the chain, it's most likely pretty worn.

http://sheldonbrown.com/chains.html#wear
(scroll down to the part about measuring the chain)

How has it been shifting?  If it hasn't been giving you trouble you may want to leave it alone for a while.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> How has it been shifting?  If it hasn't been giving you trouble you may want to leave it alone for a while.



Never a problem thats why I've been leaving it alone. Think the rear shock should maybe be rebuilt, but then again it doesn't give me a problem either.


----------

